# Lounge > Sports >  >  My cardiac cats won!!!!!

## Ironman

First NFL playoff win in THIRTY-ONE YEARS!   I was a sophomore in high school when my Cincinnati Bengals won a playoff game.

The officiating was a mess - and the one touchdown would have left it a tie, but the Bengals still had it together more.

----------

